# لماذا سُميت مدينة بابل



## حادي الأرواح (10 أغسطس 2010)

لماذا سميت مدينة بابل بهذا الإسم؟

الإجابة من نصوص كتابكم إذا سمحتم​


----------



## Rosetta (10 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: سؤال عن مدينة بابل*


بحسب الكتاب المقدس :

الاسم مشتق ، بكلمة بلبل، وسميت بهذا الاسم بحسب ما ورد في الكتاب المقدس بسبب حادثة شهيرة، عندما حاول الناس أن يصنعوا برج عال ضد ارادة الله، فبلبل الله السنتهم، لذلك سميت هذه المنطقة بابل.

النص المذكور في سفر التكوين 11

وَكَانَتِ الأَرْضُ كُلُّهَا لِسَانًا وَاحِدًا وَلُغَةً وَاحِدَةً. 2 وَحَدَثَ فِي ارْتِحَالِهِمْ شَرْقًا أَنَّهُمْ وَجَدُوا بُقْعَةً فِي أَرْضِ شِنْعَارَ وَسَكَنُوا هُنَاكَ. 3 وَقَالَ بَعْضُهُمْ لِبَعْضٍ: «هَلُمَّ نَصْنَعُ لِبْنًا وَنَشْوِيهِ شَيًّا». فَكَانَ لَهُمُ اللِّبْنُ مَكَانَ الْحَجَرِ، وَكَانَ لَهُمُ الْحُمَرُ مَكَانَ الطِّينِ. 4 وَقَالُوا: «هَلُمَّ نَبْنِ لأَنْفُسِنَا مَدِينَةً وَبُرْجًا رَأْسُهُ بِالسَّمَاءِ. وَنَصْنَعُ لأَنْفُسِنَا اسْمًا لِئَلاَّ نَتَبَدَّدَ عَلَى وَجْهِ كُلِّ الأَرْضِ». 5 فَنَزَلَ الرَّبُّ لِيَنْظُرَ الْمَدِينَةَ وَالْبُرْجَ اللَّذَيْنِ كَانَ بَنُو آدَمَ يَبْنُونَهُمَا. 6 وَقَالَ الرَّبُّ: «هُوَذَا شَعْبٌ وَاحِدٌ وَلِسَانٌ وَاحِدٌ لِجَمِيعِهِمْ، وَهذَا ابْتِدَاؤُهُمْ بِالْعَمَلِ. وَالآنَ لاَ يَمْتَنِعُ عَلَيْهِمْ كُلُّ مَا يَنْوُونَ أَنْ يَعْمَلُوهُ. 7 هَلُمَّ نَنْزِلْ وَنُبَلْبِلْ هُنَاكَ لِسَانَهُمْ حَتَّى لاَ يَسْمَعَ بَعْضُهُمْ لِسَانَ بَعْضٍ». 8 فَبَدَّدَهُمُ الرَّبُّ مِنْ هُنَاكَ عَلَى وَجْهِ كُلِّ الأَرْضِ، فَكَفُّوا عَنْ بُنْيَانِ الْمَدِينَةِ، 9 لِذلِكَ دُعِيَ اسْمُهَا «بَابِلَ» لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ هُنَاكَ بَلْبَلَ لِسَانَ كُلِّ الأَرْضِ. وَمِنْ هُنَاكَ بَدَّدَهُمُ الرَّبُّ عَلَى وَجْهِ كُلِّ الأَرْضِ

و جاء اسم بابل من لفظ "باب ايلو" من اللغة الاكدية ومعناه "باب الله" ونفس اللفظ ترجمة الكلمة السومرية "كادنجرا"
وهو اسم العاصمة العظيمة لمملكة بابل القديمة "شنعار" المذكورة في تك 10: 10 و 14: 1
والأسماء الأخرى التي أطلقت على المدينة كثيرة، منها "تندير" مركز الحياة و "ايريدوكي" المدينة الطيبة آي الفردوس،
إذ كان البابليون يعتقدون أن جنة عدن في بقعتها و "سو-انا" اليد العالية، ويظن أن المعنى "ذات الأسوار العالية".


​


----------



## youhnna (10 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: سؤال عن مدينة بابل*

*سميت بابل لان الله بلبل فيها الالسنة

يعنى بعدما كان الناس يتكلمون لغة واحدة اصبحوا يتكلمون عدة لغات

 افرا تكوين 10​*


----------



## حادي الأرواح (10 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: سؤال عن مدينة بابل*



youhnna قال:


> *سميت بابل لان الله بلبل فيها الالسنة​*
> 
> *يعنى بعدما كان الناس يتكلمون لغة واحدة اصبحوا يتكلمون عدة لغات*​
> 
> *افرا تكوين 10*​


 

شكرا لك ... أصبت

إسمح لي الآن أن أسألك متى كان هذا تقريبا؟

متى بلبل الله ألسنة البشر فصاروا يتكلمون لغات عدة بعد أن كانوا شعبا واحدا له لغة واحدة​


----------



## حادي الأرواح (10 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: سؤال عن مدينة بابل*



red rose88 قال:


> *و هناك سبب اخر كما ورد في الكتاب *​


 

وما هو هذا السبب الآخر؟

وما الشاهد من نصوص الكتاب عليه؟​


----------



## Rosetta (10 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: سؤال عن مدينة بابل*



> *و هناك سبب اخر كما ورد في الكتاب ​*




لقد ذكرت لك السبب في البداية بحسب اللغة اصطلاحا فانا لم انتبه انك تحتاج الى الاجابة من النصوص الانجيلية
اما بحسب الكتاب المقدس فهو سبب واحد و هو ان الله بلبل السنة اهل المدينة 

و ذكرته لك في مشاركتي السابقة بحسب سفر التكوين !! 

وَكَانَتِ الأَرْضُ كُلُّهَا لِسَانًا وَاحِدًا وَلُغَةً وَاحِدَةً. 2 وَحَدَثَ فِي ارْتِحَالِهِمْ شَرْقًا أَنَّهُمْ وَجَدُوا بُقْعَةً فِي أَرْضِ شِنْعَارَ  وَسَكَنُوا هُنَاكَ. 3 وَقَالَ بَعْضُهُمْ لِبَعْضٍ: «هَلُمَّ نَصْنَعُ لِبْنًا وَنَشْوِيهِ شَيًّا». فَكَانَ لَهُمُ اللِّبْنُ مَكَانَ الْحَجَرِ، وَكَانَ لَهُمُ الْحُمَرُ مَكَانَ الطِّينِ. 4 وَقَالُوا: «هَلُمَّ نَبْنِ لأَنْفُسِنَا مَدِينَةً وَبُرْجًا رَأْسُهُ بِالسَّمَاءِ. وَنَصْنَعُ لأَنْفُسِنَا اسْمًا لِئَلاَّ نَتَبَدَّدَ عَلَى وَجْهِ كُلِّ الأَرْضِ». 5 فَنَزَلَ الرَّبُّ لِيَنْظُرَ الْمَدِينَةَ وَالْبُرْجَ اللَّذَيْنِ كَانَ بَنُو آدَمَ يَبْنُونَهُمَا. 6 وَقَالَ الرَّبُّ: «هُوَذَا شَعْبٌ وَاحِدٌ وَلِسَانٌ وَاحِدٌ لِجَمِيعِهِمْ، وَهذَا ابْتِدَاؤُهُمْ بِالْعَمَلِ. وَالآنَ لاَ يَمْتَنِعُ عَلَيْهِمْ كُلُّ مَا يَنْوُونَ أَنْ يَعْمَلُوهُ. 7 هَلُمَّ نَنْزِلْ وَنُبَلْبِلْ هُنَاكَ لِسَانَهُمْ حَتَّى لاَ يَسْمَعَ بَعْضُهُمْ لِسَانَ بَعْضٍ». 8 فَبَدَّدَهُمُ الرَّبُّ مِنْ هُنَاكَ عَلَى وَجْهِ كُلِّ الأَرْضِ، فَكَفُّوا عَنْ بُنْيَانِ الْمَدِينَةِ، 9 لِذلِكَ دُعِيَ اسْمُهَا «بَابِلَ» لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ هُنَاكَ بَلْبَلَ لِسَانَ كُلِّ الأَرْضِ. وَمِنْ هُنَاكَ بَدَّدَهُمُ الرَّبُّ عَلَى وَجْهِ كُلِّ الأَرْضِ

​


----------



## حادي الأرواح (10 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: سؤال عن مدينة بابل*

أستاذة ريد روز أنا أريد أن أعلم فعلا السبب الآخر فأنا لم أكن أعلم إلا السبب الأول الخاص ببلبلة ألسنة البشر​


----------



## حادي الأرواح (10 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: سؤال عن مدينة بابل*

*أنتِ قلتِ : بحسب الكتاب*

*وأنا فعلا لا أعلم هذا السبب الثاني لكنني سأبحث حتى أعلمه فشكرا لك*​


----------



## حادي الأرواح (10 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: سؤال عن مدينة بابل*

حسنا ... دعيني الآن أطلب من حضرتك ما طلبته من يوحنا سابقا

أخبريني من فضلك متى بلبل الله ألسنة البشر فصاروا يتكلمون لغات عدة بعد أن كانوا شعبا واحدا له لغة واحدة​


----------



## Rosetta (10 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: سؤال عن مدينة بابل*



حادي الأرواح قال:


> أستاذة ريد روز أنا أريد أن أعلم فعلا السبب الآخر فأنا لم أكن أعلم إلا السبب الأول الخاص ببلبلة ألسنة البشر​



يا أخ انا في البداية احضرت لك سبب التسمية بحسب اللغة !!! وهو 

 جاء اسم بابل من لفظ "باب ايلو" من اللغة الاكدية ومعناه "باب الله" ونفس اللفظ ترجمة الكلمة السومرية "كادنجرا"
وهو اسم العاصمة العظيمة لمملكة بابل القديمة "شنعار" المذكورة في تك 10: 10 و 14: 1
والأسماء الأخرى التي أطلقت على المدينة كثيرة، منها "تندير" مركز الحياة و "ايريدوكي" المدينة الطيبة آي الفردوس،
إذ كان البابليون يعتقدون أن جنة عدن في بقعتها و "سو-انا" اليد العالية، ويظن أن المعنى "ذات الأسوار العالية".



اما بحسب الكتاب المقدس فمذكور انه بسبب بلبلة الله لألسنة الشعب في المدينة 

الاسم مشتق ، بكلمة بلبل، وسميت بهذا الاسم بحسب ما ورد في الكتاب المقدس بسبب حادثة شهيرة، عندما حاول الناس أن يصنعوا برج عال ضد ارادة الله، فبلبل الله السنتهم، لذلك سميت هذه المنطقة بابل.

النص المذكور في سفر التكوين 11

وَكَانَتِ الأَرْضُ كُلُّهَا لِسَانًا وَاحِدًا وَلُغَةً وَاحِدَةً. 2 وَحَدَثَ فِي ارْتِحَالِهِمْ شَرْقًا أَنَّهُمْ وَجَدُوا بُقْعَةً فِي أَرْضِ شِنْعَارَ وَسَكَنُوا هُنَاكَ. 3 وَقَالَ بَعْضُهُمْ لِبَعْضٍ: «هَلُمَّ نَصْنَعُ لِبْنًا وَنَشْوِيهِ شَيًّا». فَكَانَ لَهُمُ اللِّبْنُ مَكَانَ الْحَجَرِ، وَكَانَ لَهُمُ الْحُمَرُ مَكَانَ الطِّينِ. 4 وَقَالُوا: «هَلُمَّ نَبْنِ لأَنْفُسِنَا مَدِينَةً وَبُرْجًا رَأْسُهُ بِالسَّمَاءِ. وَنَصْنَعُ لأَنْفُسِنَا اسْمًا لِئَلاَّ نَتَبَدَّدَ عَلَى وَجْهِ كُلِّ الأَرْضِ». 5 فَنَزَلَ الرَّبُّ لِيَنْظُرَ الْمَدِينَةَ وَالْبُرْجَ اللَّذَيْنِ كَانَ بَنُو آدَمَ يَبْنُونَهُمَا. 6 وَقَالَ الرَّبُّ: «هُوَذَا شَعْبٌ وَاحِدٌ وَلِسَانٌ وَاحِدٌ لِجَمِيعِهِمْ، وَهذَا ابْتِدَاؤُهُمْ بِالْعَمَلِ. وَالآنَ لاَ يَمْتَنِعُ عَلَيْهِمْ كُلُّ مَا يَنْوُونَ أَنْ يَعْمَلُوهُ. 7 هَلُمَّ نَنْزِلْ وَنُبَلْبِلْ هُنَاكَ لِسَانَهُمْ حَتَّى لاَ يَسْمَعَ بَعْضُهُمْ لِسَانَ بَعْضٍ». 8 فَبَدَّدَهُمُ الرَّبُّ مِنْ هُنَاكَ عَلَى وَجْهِ كُلِّ الأَرْضِ، فَكَفُّوا عَنْ بُنْيَانِ الْمَدِينَةِ، 9 لِذلِكَ دُعِيَ اسْمُهَا «بَابِلَ» لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ هُنَاكَ بَلْبَلَ لِسَانَ كُلِّ الأَرْضِ. وَمِنْ هُنَاكَ بَدَّدَهُمُ الرَّبُّ عَلَى وَجْهِ كُلِّ الأَرْضِ​


----------



## حادي الأرواح (10 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: سؤال عن مدينة بابل*

لا بأس

أخبريني الآن من فضلك متى بلبل الله ألسنة البشر فصاروا يتكلمون لغات عدة بعد أن كانوا شعبا واحدا له لغة واحدة​


----------



## Rosetta (10 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: سؤال عن مدينة بابل*



حادي الأرواح قال:


> لا بأس
> 
> أخبريني الآن من فضلك متى بلبل الله ألسنة البشر فصاروا يتكلمون لغات عدة بعد أن كانوا شعبا واحدا له لغة واحدة​



*لا أعلم ما المغزى من هذا السؤال
و لكن بحسب سفر التكوين الفصل 11 من 1 - 9 أن بناء برج بابل يعزى إلى سلاله النبي نوح

و يرجح انه البرج بني في عصر قبل التاريخ قبل حتى ظهور الحضارة الفرعونية أو أي حضارة أخرى لأن شعب بابل كانوا كل شعوب الأرض في شعب واحد وسبب تفرق شعوب الأرض بسبب تلك الحادثة والتي نعيش نتاجها الآن من اختلاف لغات متطورة من لغات أخرى​*


----------



## حادي الأرواح (10 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: سؤال عن مدينة بابل*



Red Rose88 قال:


> *​**و لكن بحسب سفر التكوين الفصل 11 من 1 - 9 أن بناء برج بابل يعزى إلى سلاله النبي نوح*​




*بالضبط !*

*وطبقا لقاموس الكتاب فإن مؤسس هذه المدينة هو نمرود بن كوش بن حام بن نوح ولهذا الكلام شاهد من سفر التكوين 10 : 9*

http://st-takla.org/Full-Free-Copti...-Holy-Arabic-Bible-Dictionary/02_b/B_014.html​ 


*



لأن شعب بابل كانوا كل شعوب الأرض في شعب واحد وسبب تفرق شعوب الأرض بسبب تلك الحادثة والتي نعيش نتاجها الآن من اختلاف لغات متطورة من لغات أخرى

أنقر للتوسيع...



رائع !

ويؤكد كلام حضرتك هذا ما ورد أيضا في قاموس الكتاب تحت كلمة (بابل)

أن البشر من نسل نوح هم من حاول بناء هذا البرج في بابل وكانوا أمة واحدة لها لغة واحدة فنزل الرب ليبلبلهم كي لا يستطيعوا بناء هذا البرج ... فصاروا شعوبا وألسنة مختلفة


هل نحن متفقان على هذا الآن وفي منتهى القناعة به؟​​​​*​


----------



## apostle.paul (10 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: سؤال عن مدينة بابل*

*فين السؤال يا حبيبى
*


----------



## Rosetta (10 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: سؤال عن مدينة بابل*



> *هل نحن متفقان على هذا الآن وفي منتهى القناعة به؟​*


*و المعنى ؟؟؟؟
اكمل لنرى الى اين تريد الوصول ؟؟؟​*


----------



## apostle.paul (10 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: سؤال عن مدينة بابل*

*اكتب ياحبيبى سؤالك اللى عايز اجابة عليه
دا اسمه منتدى الاسئلة والاجوبة 
انا الى الان لا ارى سؤال 
*


----------



## حادي الأرواح (10 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: سؤال عن مدينة بابل*



شمس الحق قال:


> *انا الى الان لا ارى سؤال *


 
*كيف ذلك؟؟؟*

*لقد ألقيت سؤالين حتى الآن*

*السؤال الأول هو لماذا سميت بابل بهذا الإسم طبقا لنصوص الكتاب؟*
*وأجبتم عنه مشكورين*


*والسؤال الثاني متى كان ذلك؟*
*وأجبتم عنه مشكورين*



*أما السؤال الثالث فكان عن هذه النتيجة*

*



أن البشر من نسل نوح هم من حاول بناء هذا البرج في بابل وكانوا أمة واحدة لها لغة واحدة فنزل الرب ليبلبلهم كي لا يستطيعوا بناء هذا البرج ... فصاروا شعوبا وألسنة مختلفة


أنقر للتوسيع...


هل نحن متفقان على هذا الآن وفي منتهى القناعة به؟
*

*ولم أحصل على إجابة بنعم أو لا*

*فهل تجيبونني أم أنتقل للنقطة التالية؟؟؟*

*وأرجو أن أكون مخطئا إذ شعؤت أن هناك جوا عدائيا أو شيء من هذا القبيل*
​


----------



## Rosetta (10 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: سؤال عن مدينة بابل*



> *فهل تجيبونني أم أنتقل للنقطة التالية؟؟؟​*



*اعتقد اننا اجبنا على السؤالين السابقين !!! 

يمكنك الانتقال الى النقطة التالية​*


----------



## apostle.paul (10 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: سؤال عن مدينة بابل*



> *هل نحن متفقان على هذا الآن وفي منتهى القناعة به؟
> *
> 
> *ولم أحصل على إجابة بنعم أو لا*
> ...


*ممكن بكل سهولة الاشراف يغلق الموضوع لان قوانين المنتدى تقتضى سؤال واحد فى كل موضوع 
انا الى الان لا ارى سؤال 
ممكن اشوف السؤال*


> *السؤال الأول هو لماذا سميت بابل بهذا الإسم طبقا لنصوص الكتاب؟*
> *وأجبتم عنه مشكورين*
> 
> 
> ...


*دى بتسميها اسئلة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
اعتقد السؤال يكون فى شئ مش واضح فى الكتاب
اول واحد اشوفه بيقول طلعلى النصوص دى من الكتاب
طيب متروح تقراه الاول
*


> *وأرجو أن أكون مخطئا إذ شعؤت أن هناك جوا عدائيا أو شيء من هذا القبيل*


*
عدائى ليه بس ربنا ميجبش عداء ولا حاجة انت مش بتاع سؤال بعشا وكنت هنا قبل كدا واثبتنالك انت مبتفهمش وبتمارس الدجل والشعوذة كالعادة على عقول قارئيك البسطاء
ادخل فى السؤال يا ابنى **ياما سيغلق الموضوع *


----------



## apostle.paul (10 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: سؤال عن مدينة بابل*

*ومتنساش يا اخ ان كان فى تحذير اشرافى ليك من نيو مان هنا لانك باختصار راجل تتبع اسلوب التقية المعتاد بين هنا وبين منتداك 
قطة وسطنا يقلب اسد هناك*


> يغلق للاسباب التالية :
> 
> اولا: العضو مشترك باسم (حادي الارواح ) ويريدنا مخاطبته باسم اشتراك اخر مغلي هو ( ليث ضاري )
> 
> ...


*لاخر مرة  تقول سؤالك بصيغة مباشرة ياما هبلغ عن الموضوع ويغلق
ثانيا انا ارجح غلق الموضوع الى ان يرى روك الامر فى الحاج دا عنده اخلاقيات تسمح  نكلمه اصلا ولالا 

*


----------



## Rosetta (10 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: سؤال عن مدينة بابل*

*ارجو من الاخ السائل عدم استخدام الاساليب الملتوية !! 
اسأل سؤالك بطريقة مباشرة دون اللجوء الى هذه الاساليب المقنعة ​*


----------



## My Rock (10 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: سؤال عن مدينة بابل*

سُميت مدينة بابل لان الله بلبل الآلسنة فيها
تمت الإجابة على السؤال، لكن العضو مستمر كعادته بالمماطلة و المجادلة
لذلك لكي لا نضيع الوقت مع هؤلاء، نكتفي بهذا القدر من الإجابة و نغلق الموضوع موضحين آن القسم هنا يسمح بسؤال واحد فقط لكل موضوع


----------

